# Another LBS bites the dust.



## simongt (2 Jun 2016)

Found out yesterday that Specialised Cycles of Connaught Road, Norwich has ceased trading after forty years. Their niche market was road bikes and tourers and they also did a lot of restoration work on older models. I went in there once and spied a beautifully restored Curly Hetchins; oh, I SO wanted that bike - !
The combined knowledge and skills of Steve, the proprietor and Andy, the manager was legendary and nothing was too much trouble for them. 
On the notice of closure on the door, Steve has quoted '..a declining market, the popularity of internet shopping and increased competition...' as the causes. 
As branches of Evan's Cycles and Halford's Cycle Republic have recently opened up in Norwich city centre with all their displays of bright & pretty bikes and bits, special offers & discounts, all backed up with massive company finance, small wonder that LBSs are struggling.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jun 2016)

That's sad 
A proper bike shop.


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Jun 2016)

I bought my Bob Jackson tourer from Steve when he had a tiny shop with a basement workshop too small to spin a cat. I always made of point of giving him first bite of any business. Use it or loose it.


----------



## Tanis8472 (2 Jun 2016)

This ^^^^


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2016)

Shame. Meaning that Norwich cyclists should feel ashamed that they let this happen. farking Evans. The Walmart of the cycle industry.


----------



## Glow worm (2 Jun 2016)

Ironic on the day Norfolk County Council promised to do more for cycling. Such a shame, to lose another LBS.


----------



## bozmandb9 (2 Jun 2016)

simongt said:


> Found out yesterday that Specialised Cycles of Connaught Road, Norwich has ceased trading after forty years. Their niche market was road bikes and tourers and they also did a lot of restoration work on older models. I went in there once and spied a beautifully restored Curly Hetchins; oh, I SO wanted that bike - !
> The combined knowledge and skills of Steve, the proprietor and Andy, the manager was legendary and nothing was too much trouble for them.
> On the notice of closure on the door, Steve has quoted '..a declining market, the popularity of internet shopping and increased competition...' as the causes.
> As branches of Evan's Cycles and Halford's Cycle Republic have recently opened up in Norwich city centre with all their displays of bright & pretty bikes and bits, special offers & discounts, all backed up with massive company finance, small wonder that *LBSs are struggling.*



Not around here they're not! Thriving in Oxfordshire/ Berks! My neighbour in in his early 30's, has 5 branches, and is a multi millionaire. Another mate has 3 branches and does very well thank you. Probably due to the lack of big chains in our local towns.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jun 2016)

Little shops like this, who's reputation rests on the shoulders of the proprietor tend to close when the owner is done. Sure, this shop may have been driven out of existence by Halfords, Evans, and the soulessness of the Norwich shoppers, or Steve may have decided he was ready to spend his dotage with Mrs or Mr Steve, and closed up shop to enjoy his well earned retirement.

Do we know which one it was?

Edit: somehow I missed this:


simongt said:


> On the notice of closure on the door, Steve has quoted '..a declining market, the popularity of internet shopping and increased competition...' as the causes.



so we know which one it was.

Vale Specialised Cycles.


----------



## united4ever (2 Jun 2016)

Is this a trend. Would have thought a bike shop would be a good business with the supposed boom in cycling. I know the big players are dominating but still.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jun 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> Not around here they're not! Thriving in Oxfordshire/ Berks! My neighbour in in his early 30's, has 5 branches, and is a multi millionaire. Another mate has 3 branches and does very well thank you. Probably due to the lack of big chains in our local towns.




How can it be a LBS when there are 5 branches of it? Surely a LBS is just one shop.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2016)

'Steve has quoted '..a declining market, the popularity of internet shopping and increased competition...'

It's really impossible to judge from a distance without knowing the facts but maybe Steve was a great cycle fettler and a not so savvy businessman and/or unable to move with the times?

I can't see why we have to get rheumy eyed when "another LBS bites the dust". 

Some of the ones I have seen have little appeal - full of 'stuff' that might sell one day and with the odd Claud Butler/Holdsworth/Dawes stuck in the shop window usually surrounded by a display of even more 'stuff' that might sell one day. These are vulnerable little businesses.

The world of business moves on and not wanted/off the pace/can't adapt businesses get left behind.


----------



## swansonj (3 Jun 2016)

Are we lumping Halfords and Evans together in the same evil category? Sure, Evans have branches everywhere and the competitive commercial opportunities that only come from size. But I'd have said they stocked a big range, including quite a lot of niche products outside the mainstream road bike market, and they're staffed by and large by cyclists. Whereas Halfords ... Errr ... Don't and aren't. 

Or am I too nostalgic for the days when Evans was that one shop on the Cut full of touring bikes to lust over?


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Jun 2016)

The big guys can buy stock at discounts the small LBS can only dream of.
Steve survived on his niche market of bromptons, some custom build race and touring bikes, a pretty good selection of touring accessories and his superb mechanic, but the economics of this model just don't work. 
Pre-built race wheels have killed the bulk of the wheel-building market and fewer people are resorting to custom frame/custom build options.


----------



## bozmandb9 (3 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> How can it be a LBS when there are 5 branches of it? Surely a LBS is just one shop.



I don't see why? It's local, its owned by a guy down the road, not a faceless corporation, it sells bikes. It is certainly, to anybody living locally, our local bike shop. If you have a different definition I'd be open to hearing it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 'Steve has quoted '..a declining market, the popularity of internet shopping and increased competition...'
> 
> It's really impossible to judge from a distance without knowing the facts but maybe Steve was a great cycle fettler and a not so savvy businessman and/or unable to move with the times?
> 
> ...


True indeed.

To survive these day a cycle retailer has to do much more than just flog kit, the people who buy parts for their bikes know how to fit them themselves and will go online where they can get them much more cheaply. You've got to attract the modern breed of customer, middle aged, high disposable income without the knowledge or the inclination to get their hands dirty. So big on servicing, bike fit, maintenance classes, organising ride outs and getting involved in the local sportive scene. In other words, becoming an essential part of the local cycling scene as a supplier, fellow enthusiast, agony aunt/uncle, and understanding exactly what it is your own particular demographic wants from you. Two shops I use, one long established and one relatively new are thriving because they have that attitude. The most recent one to open did not and went bust after two years.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jun 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> Not around here they're not! Thriving in Oxfordshire/ Berks! My neighbour in in his early 30's, has 5 branches, and is a multi millionaire. Another mate has 3 branches and does very well thank you. Probably due to the lack of big chains in our local towns.



Who ? Where ? I know that's a big area you've stated but I'm intrigued now.


----------



## srw (3 Jun 2016)

simongt said:


> As branches of Evan's Cycles and Halford's Cycle Republic have recently opened up in Norwich city centre with all their displays of bright & pretty bikes and bits, special offers & discounts, all backed up with massive company finance, small wonder that LBSs are struggling.


Yeah - it's terrible for the consumer that well-thought-out shops, offering a wide range of good quality product at fair prices and backed up with decent services should be successful.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Jun 2016)

And it gets worse. I've just taken my rear wheel to my lovely LBS (Elemental Bikes) in Newmarket for a spot of truing, and it looks like they've closed down as well. I can't believe it- such a great shop. I can't find any info online so if anyone knows more, please let me know. It could be a refurb, but it looks pretty terminal from the street and their phone line has gone dead. Such a great shop with superb staff and I wish them all the very best..


----------



## Cubist (3 Jun 2016)

As has been hinted, an LBS needs to evolve. It can no longer have a business model based on Arkwrights, it needs refreshing and business opportunities exploited. This takes guts and acumen. Without the buying power of the big boys and girls what can an LBS offer that you can't get online?


----------



## srw (3 Jun 2016)

Cubist said:


> Without the buying power of the big boys and girls what can an LBS offer that you can't get online?


Small brands, niches, specialist builds. Which means that they need a strong online presence and focus on a wider area than just their locality.

As an example, none of the big retailers will ever touch tandems - far too complex and specialist and a tiny market share. But JD tandems in Ilkley and SJS in Somerset are examples of LBSs who have decided to specialise in that niche, and as a result get repeat custom from the whole country.


----------



## swansonj (3 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> Small brands, niches, specialist builds. Which means that they need a strong online presence and focus on a wider area than just their locality.
> 
> As an example, none of the big retailers will ever touch tandems - far too complex and specialist and a tiny market share. But JD tandems in Ilkley and SJS in Somerset are examples of LBSs who have decided to specialise in that niche, and as a result get repeat custom from the whole country.


... To the point where SJS no longer qualify as an LBS? I understand that if you walk in to buy a component, you get fairly short shrift? So does their example perhaps indicate that LBSs can't in fact survive as LBSs, they need to transform into something else?


----------



## Cubist (3 Jun 2016)

swansonj said:


> ... To the point where SJS no longer qualify as an LBS? I understand that if you walk in to buy a component, you get fairly short shrift? So does their example perhaps indicate that LBSs can't in fact survive as LBSs, they need to transform into something else?


Possibly. Things like offering an all in one service to MAMILS, ie a full bike and clothing package, a service schedule thrown in (but factored in obviously). They aren't gong to make money out of the financially astute avid fettler, but there are still people who want their bikes looked after for them and who are willing to part with disposable income for the privilege. How many have put aside space for coffee etc and welcome the tyre kickers? Offering bits at cost plus a small margin in order to turn stuff over quickly? If they insist on charging full retail and fitting they will go to the wall, so how about offering a fitting service for your internet bargain without banning you for life for mentioning Chain Reaction?


----------



## simongt (4 Jun 2016)

All the posts have fair points to make regarding Specialised Cycles, other LBSs and the big chain shops. As Steve once said to me ' How do you make a small fortune running a cycle shop - ? ' You start off with a big fortune - ! 
My own experience of Halford's and Evan's is that the staff are generally enthusiastic, but lack in depth knowledge about anything more that about three years old and provided it is one of the current ' popular ' models of bike. Example in case being that I went into the newly opened branch of Evan's in Norwich and asked for a chain speedlink remover. For the uninitiated, it's a gizmo that looks like an odd pair of pliers. They didn't have one in stock, so from their t'net catalogue, I was shown an image of a crank remover - ! Oh dear - !  Went to Specialised the next day, asked Andy for same and he immediately produced one straight off the display. I rest my case.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jun 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> I don't see why? It's local, its owned by a guy down the road, not a faceless corporation, it sells bikes. It is certainly, to anybody living locally, our local bike shop. If you have a different definition I'd be open to hearing it.




You said he has five shops. Doesn't that count as a chain of shops? I thought a LBS was just that,a local bike shop not five owned by the same bloke. Maybe he could call his business Local Bike Shop and open branches all over the country.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2016)

It's not just bike shops, it's the whole High Street. Look at the recent carnage in mainstream retail. The nearest equivalent to bike shops that I can think of is fishing, a hugely popular hobby. There used to be several fishing tackle shops in towns in Cornwall, and they were just wonderful places to visit, with great stock and run by enthusiasts. Mostly gone. Amazon, Ebay and online sheds completely undercut them, and I shared some responsibiliyy for their demise by using a keyboard rather than visiting them in person. The whole nature of retail has changed, and if you have high overheads like commercial rents etc, it's blooming hard to make a living.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^+1

Ditto HiFi shops, Leicester used to have 5-6 decent places where the Guys (and a couple of Gals) knew their stuff. Now all we've got is 'Richer Sounds'.


----------



## swansonj (5 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^+1
> 
> Ditto HiFi shops, Leicester used to have 5-6 decent places where the Guys (and a couple of Gals) knew their stuff. Now all we've got is 'Richer Sounds'.


And to complete the parallel, didn't Richer start, just like Evans, as a single niche enthusiasts shop in London?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2016)

swansonj said:


> And to complete the parallel, didn't Richer start, just like Evans, as a single niche enthusiasts shop in London?


Could well have done, I know most of the 'staff' probably attended the same charm school and have about the same level of 'product knowledge' (not much, but they know what they've been asked to sell)


----------



## ozboz (5 Jun 2016)

There is a stark difference between the bike shops in this area , Richmond , Surrey, ( taking in Kingston, Putney, Twickenham , Chiswick , Mortlake , Brentford , Isleworth etc ) the products they sell and in the knowledge or attitude of the people that own or manage them , 
I went in an LBS about 4 weeks ago in St Margarets , passed it many times to and fro work but parking restrictions put me off going in , anyway I was doing a bathroom upgrade around the corner so took a walk up to see about a wheel problem , after about 3 visits I have had the wheel sorted , £12 , and will be getting some TRP's for my MTB and more than likely ,a new Merida CX In a month or two 
He is doing very well , and traded through where a couple of bigger more high end shops have seemingly failed ,


----------



## cardiac case (5 Jun 2016)

I have 4 LBS's within 10 miles which have sprung up in the boom.
I predict that they will all go soon after the boom peaks.

I have used only one because they fit for free although their prices are higher to cover this. (mudguards)

When I bought my last bike I went into town to the Cannonade dealer as he had all models and sizes
so I could sit on and try them.

When I wanted a Brooks I could buy local if I ordered it but a big family owned shop in the third nearest
town had all the models and the competition.


Buy online just to save 50p ? Nooooo.
When I get that poor I'll have Tesco Value Baked Beans for tea, and with the money I save I'll go to a bike shop.


Paul G


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jun 2016)

To me a LBS is like the one near me. He fixes mostly cheapo mountain bikes for the kids and takes a few quid cash in hand for doing it. No itemised bills, no v.a.t no bullshit about how he's had to send off for parts etc, just leave it there and come back tomorrow, I once asked him why he didn't buy parts, cycling clothing,gels and other stuff. He said there's no point as they can buy that online. They can't get their chains replaced or punctures done online so that's where i come in. He won't make a fortune but he'll still be going next year and the year after that.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> Not around here they're not! Thriving in Oxfordshire/ Berks! My neighbour in in his early 30's, has 5 branches, and is a multi millionaire. Another mate has 3 branches and does very well thank you. Probably due to the lack of big chains in our local towns.



Which bike shops are they then?


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jun 2016)

slowmotion said:


> It's not just bike shops, it's the whole High Street. Look at the recent carnage in mainstream retail. The nearest equivalent to bike shops that I can think of is fishing, a hugely popular hobby. There used to be several fishing tackle shops in towns in Cornwall, and they were just wonderful places to visit, with great stock and run by enthusiasts. Mostly gone. Amazon, Ebay and online sheds completely undercut them, and I shared some responsibiliyy for their demise by using a keyboard rather than visiting them in person. The whole nature of retail has changed, and if you have high overheads like commercial rents etc, it's blooming hard to make a living.


Model and hobby shops have gone the same way. Nearly every high street had one, now they are virtually extinct unless they are large operations with an online shop too.


----------



## Stantheman (5 Jun 2016)

I grew up in Norwich and remember a small bike shop on Aylsham Road, always in there as a kid getting bits and bobs. Bet its long gone now.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> Which bike shops are they then?



I've asked that a while ago but no reply as yet maybe it's a secret squirrels club  lol

Your Oxford way arnt you @CarlP do you have any that you no of ? 5 shops all linked must be quite popular.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> To me a LBS is like the one near me. He fixes mostly cheapo mountain bikes for the kids and takes a few quid cash in hand for doing it. No itemised bills, no v.a.t no bullshit about how he's had to send off for parts etc, just leave it there and come back tomorrow, I once asked him why he didn't buy parts, cycling clothing,gels and other stuff. He said there's no point as they can buy that online. They can't get their chains replaced or punctures done online so that's where i come in. He won't make a fortune but he'll still be going next year and the year after that.


LBS don't pay VAT? My local bike shops are legitimate businesses operating inside the law, and paying all the required taxes and rates. I regard this as an advantage in shopping there rather from Amazon, who pay much lower taxes.






If the "VAT man" catches him, he won't be there next year.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> LBS don't pay VAT? My local bike shops are legitimate businesses operating inside the law, and paying all the required taxes and rates. I regard this as an advantage in shopping there rather from Amazon, who pay much lower taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if the bike business fails...


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2016)

Maybe the future for the LBS is the business model of Spa Cycles in Harrogate. A shop run by enthusiasts who know their stuff inside out but also have a strong internet retail operation.
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> LBS don't pay VAT?


If it's as described - a simple space which offers basic fettling services only, and doesn't sell anything - then it's unlikely that it's got enough turnover to get above the VAT threshold.


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

swansonj said:


> ... To the point where SJS no longer qualify as an LBS? I understand that if you walk in to buy a component, you get fairly short shrift? So does their example perhaps indicate that LBSs can't in fact survive as LBSs, they need to transform into something else?


Yes, in a nutshell. 

To survive on the High Street, any shop (whether it's Waitrose or Woolworth or Boots or an LBS) needs to offer something the customer can't get anywhere else. Which doesn't necessarily mean the cheapest product. If I were advising Robin Thorn I'd ask him why he doesn't either offer a proper shop experience for the town (which isn't small) or else relocate to somewhere cheaper and with proper parking. While I'm about it, I'd also ask how he can claim to have a comprehensive mail order service without being available at weekends, but that's another story.

Here's teh current shop on streetview: https://goo.gl/maps/wb5W4KcPf6p


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2016)

Mrs M said:


> That's sad
> A proper bike shop.






Agree.
In Leicester there was four what I call proper bike shops Leedhams Cedric Clayson Sid Mottram had two shops

I thinkmost of these closed mid seventies to late eighties.
I now use a shop in Loughborough not exactly local to me but give good service and appears well patronised.


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> If it's as described - a simple space which offers basic fettling services only, and doesn't sell anything - then it's unlikely that it's got enough turnover to get above the VAT threshold.


If no invoices and all cash in hand, how does he keep records of his turnover for HMRC. He may not turnover enough to pay tax, but the revenue should be deciding that


----------



## bozmandb9 (5 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I've asked that a while ago but no reply as yet maybe it's a secret squirrels club  lol
> 
> Your Oxford way arnt you @CarlP do you have any that you no of ? 5 shops all linked must be quite popular.



Mountain Mania and Road Room. What's a squirrels club? Anything wrong with getting out in the sunshine, rather than sitting waiting to respond instantly to CC posts Carl? ;-)

http://www.mountainmaniacycles.co.uk/


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> If no invoices and all cash in hand, how does he keep records of his turnover for HMRC. He may not turnover enough to pay tax, but the revenue should be deciding that


I'm being generous and assuming that the cash goes through a till.


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 Jun 2016)

My LBS has charged me anything from £2 to £15 to remove a sealed cart BB, cash in hand no receipt. That's just how it goes with them.

I wanted a headset fitted at another LBS and he refused to fit it because I hadn't bought it from him at twice the price, but another shop fitted it with no quibbles for a 10 pound note.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2016)

pawl said:


> Agree.
> In Leicester there was four what I call proper bike shops Leedhams Cedric Clayson Sid Mottram had two shops
> 
> I thinkmost of these closed mid seventies to late eighties.
> I now use a shop in Loughborough not exactly local to me but give good service and appears well patronised.


The Guy in Syston is good, Cyclops I think it's called.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> Mountain Mania and Road Room. What's a squirrels club? Anything wrong with getting out in the sunshine, rather than sitting waiting to respond instantly to CC posts Carl? ;-)
> 
> http://www.mountainmaniacycles.co.uk/



Why are you having a pop at me? I Never mentioned squirrels. And for you information I was out running 5 miles today and cycling around London. I only asked what bike shops. Mountain Mania Didcot is my LBS


----------



## stephec (5 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Model and hobby shops have gone the same way. Nearly every high street had one, now they are virtually extinct unless they are large operations with an online shop too.


I was thinking exactly the same thing.

There's one about five miles from me who's embraced the new ways though.

As well as his shop, where there's always a kettle boiling, he has a Facebook group where he posts models at discount prices for members, he also does the same prices in the shop if you want to pop in.

He gets plenty of good comments from satisfied customers, and his prices are spot on.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jun 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> Mountain Mania and Road Room. What's a squirrels club? Anything wrong with getting out in the sunshine, rather than sitting waiting to respond instantly to CC posts Carl? ;-)
> 
> http://www.mountainmaniacycles.co.uk/



It was I that mentioned the squirrels club not Carl my bad just a school boy quip. The road room shop looks rather interesting. Obviously doing something right to have that little empire fair play to the bloke.


----------



## bozmandb9 (5 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> Why are you having a pop at me? I Never mentioned squirrels. And for you information I was out running 5 miles today and cycling around London. I only asked what bike shops. Mountain Mania Didcot is my LBS



Sorry my bad! Hope you had a good run (and ride!)


----------



## 61070 (3 May 2017)

pawl said:


> Agree.
> In Leicester there was four what I call proper bike shops Leedhams Cedric Clayson Sid Mottram had two shops
> 
> I think most of these closed mid seventies to late eighties.
> I now use a shop in Loughborough not exactly local to me but give good service and appears well patronised.


I've just come across this forum - Cedric Clayson was my Dad, and it's really pleasing that his shop (which was at 116 Belgrave Road) is well remembered. As a boy I used to help in the shop occasionally, although I was generally quite nervous about taking such responsibility. Sometimes I would give the wrong change to a customer, which was embarrassing; but they generally put me right very gently – no matter whether the error was to their advantage or not. (I bet today’s youngsters - and maybe even their teachers - would find £sd a bit of a challenge. I don’t think an electronic calculator would have helped, as they only count in 10s!) 
More often I would help out ‘behind the scenes’ - unpacking stock which had arrived from wholesalers, or repairing punctures, or unwrapping and preparing new bikes which had come in from the cycle factories around the Midlands. Local wholesalers, or factors, included Walkers, from Wigston, and Ivan Keats who was nearer at hand on Wharf Street.
We used to get the occasional well-to-do businessman in the shop, and I remember Dad telling us that on one occasion a gentleman who wanted to purchase a fairly expensive bike asked to pay by cheque. Dad initially refused, as he normally only took cash or weekly credit payments (these were the days before cheque cards, let alone ‘Chip and PIN’!). However the man politely insisted that there would be no problem. When Dad saw his signature and the name printed on the cheque, ‘Nicholas Corah’, he realised that his customer was the chairman of the city’s largest and most prestigious hosiery company, supplier to Marks & Spencer. He gratefully accepted the cheque!


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2017)

61070 said:


> I've just come across this forum - Cedric Clayson was my Dad, and it's really pleasing that his shop (which was at 116 Belgrave Road) is well remembered. As a boy I used to help in the shop occasionally, although I was generally quite nervous about taking such responsibility. Sometimes I would give the wrong change to a customer, which was embarrassing; but they generally put me right very gently – no matter whether the error was to their advantage or not. (I bet today’s youngsters - and maybe even their teachers - would find £sd a bit of a challenge. I don’t think an electronic calculator would have helped, as they only count in 10s!)
> More often I would help out ‘behind the scenes’ - unpacking stock which had arrived from wholesalers, or repairing punctures, or unwrapping and preparing new bikes which had come in from the cycle factories around the Midlands. Local wholesalers, or factors, included Walkers, from Wigston, and Ivan Keats who was nearer at hand on Wharf Street.
> We used to get the occasional well-to-do businessman in the shop, and I remember Dad telling us that on one occasion a gentleman who wanted to purchase a fairly expensive bike asked to pay by cheque. Dad initially refused, as he normally only took cash or weekly credit payments (these were the days before cheque cards, let alone ‘Chip and PIN’!). However the man politely insisted that there would be no problem. When Dad saw his signature and the name printed on the cheque, ‘Nicholas Corah’, he realised that his customer was the chairman of the city’s largest and most prestigious hosiery company, supplier to Marks & Spencer. He gratefully accepted the cheque!


As far as I remember Leedhams were the first to go, and quite rightly so they were a right 'sarky' bunch of feckers, luckily John (Bob Warners)is still open although he must be in his 70s now.


----------



## Drago (3 May 2017)

Welcome @61070 Wonderful memories you have there.


----------



## Mark1978 (3 May 2017)

A new bike shop has opened up in my home town of Downham Market. "M-bikes" it's called. Haven't been there yet but it looking at the website it is limited to selling a few makes of bike (which i think are pretty expensive performance road bikes), not sure if they do servicing or sell parts. Not sure exactly what their target market is in Downham to be honest, it's not the most "bikey" place in the world. Good luck to them though, I might pop in at some point to have a looksee.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2017)

Mark1978 said:


> A new bike shop has opened up in my home town of Downham Market. "M-bikes" it's called. Haven't been there yet but it looking at the website it is limited to selling a few makes of bike (which i think are pretty expensive performance road bikes), not sure if they do servicing or sell parts. Not sure exactly what their target market is in Downham to be honest, it's not the most "bikey" place in the world. Good luck to them though, I might pop in at some point to have a looksee.


KLWNBUG rode to their opening day after our Tulip Ride last month. They do servicing and they've got a pretty good display of BBB parts, topped up with little extras from the likes of Birzman and so on. They are indeed stocking Orro and Argon18 performance road bikes (and a few others?), but also Astra singlespeed town bikes and maybe others. Martin's seen out on rides with various local groups (I think KLCC and SWNC as well as KLWNBUG - not sure about CUK) if you'd like a chat while you ride.

Basically, I'd caricature it as a long-overdue bike-specific alternative to car spares shop AT Johnson and their stock of Raleigh parts. The main drawback for heavier bikes is that it's up a flight of stairs and the nearest surface cycle parking is in the Town Square and half-hidden behind a wall. www.m-bikes.co.uk


----------

